# What is your dog's registered name?



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog's litter had a train theme... she is HewHaven's Little Red Caboose. I loved her name - and she was the reddest pup of the litter.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

The theme for Timber's litter was cold - his registered name is Stormynights Shiver Me Timbers 
Like you, I love my boy's name!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

There was no theme for his litter. How we picked Hank's Golden Freedom..."Hank" because that was the call name we chose, "Golden" because both his parents have "Golden" in their name, and "Freedom" because he was born near July 4.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

No theme for the litter. Quiz is Tanbark's Number Two Pencil... because you can't take a quiz w/o a number two pencil! ;-)


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy is from the Turn litter. So she's Arcane Turn Up That RockNRoll! I like her name too! Fits with her call name which suits her since that means light and Lucy makes me think athletic, fun and girly... RocknRoll= Beatles, BB King, etc etc. Also suits her live out loud personality

Hubby is musically inclined 


Quiz's name always makes me smile.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Mags was bought from a puppy mill in August, so "Maggie loves the summer sun"


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson's litter theme was "alcoholic beverages" so his reg'd name is: In The Pink's I Am Canadian, (obviously,) call name "Molson". For the non-beer drinkers, Molson Canadian is probably the most popular beer up here and their slogan is "I Am Canadian".  I love it!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great stories behind their names! Shiver Me Timbers made me laugh out loud! That was what the little girl character in one of my favourite novels said all the time. 

I love the theme ones - and especially the creativity of your non-themed ones. And somehow, they all seem to suit their names, eh?


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

He's just Cooper Crystal Mount. Crystal Mount is the name of the breeder and they let us choose the name before registering him, so... Also, they don't actually have thematic litters.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie's litter theme was the Emergency litter - Her registered name is Doolin's Sweet Siren because she just had the sweetest face/expression. Sawyer's litter theme was the Last Call litter (bar time) - His registered name is Doolin's Can't Hold His Licker (my thanks again to Steph - Flying Quizini for that one!).


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

No theme name for Duffy's litter. The breeder was Five Star Goldens; Duffy's registered name is Five Star Goldens' Wish Upon a Star (because I'm a Disney fanatic and Star because of being from "Five Star" so it all fit together. His call name, being Duffy, doesn't really relate to his registered name in any way, though.

Kris


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nyg - Ch. Ambertru's Nygel Ise the Bye CD CGN - The theme was water & "Ise the Bye" is a sailor's song originating from Newfoundland, Canada! 

Razz - BPISS Ch. Ambertru's Razz Razz Metazz - his Daddy's name is Zoom Zoom Zoom so I had to get something similar.... this just seemed to work (& suits him to a t)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks' registered name is Scott's Golden Brooks. 
The BYB hadn't named him (as far as I know). She gave us the paperwork we needed to send in his registration so we had to name him. I did know his parents' registered names, and looked at the K-9 site and found the lines back 5 generations, but didn't end up using any "family" names in creating Brooks' name. 
He is my son Scott's Golden, and my son called him Brooks.....so that's how his name originated.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

LOL!!! Well... this will be a good one... 

My belated Jean-luc's AKC name is "Captain Jean-luc Picard" 

JR's AKC name is... of course... "Captain Jean-luc Picard, Jr." 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

After having Jean-luc for so many years... I simply could not come up with a better name and people always got a kick when I told them the Jean-luc name, especially if they knew of Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Gracie was from the "classic movie" litter. She is *Harborview My Fair Lady*. I think it's sort of an oxymoron because there is certainly nothing lady like about her:.

No clue what Ruby's theme might have been, as we got her at 18 months old. She is *Hytree's At First Blush*.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Alfie's theme was blue I think! His reg name is 'Poppygold Crystal Prince' Alfie!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oahu's You Crazy Diamond (Gilmour) I had no idea how well it would fit at the time LOL And yes, those are indeed Pink Floyd References.

[Insert Name Here] (Milo). In other words, I haven't registered him yet. I think it may be too late. Isn't there a time limit?

His original owners didn't register him and after I got him, I got so tied up taking care of my Mom and, now, her Estate.

I have the papers.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Maddie's litter theme was Natural, so Mad is Stormynight's Natural High!

It suit's my cutie who is always up for fun, and also describes what she means to me, cause nothing makes me feel better than watching her joy of life.


----------



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

My guys names is *"Buck Sergeant Jordan"*.

Buck Sergeant is an old military term meaning "lowest Sergeant Rank". It was used a lot in the US Air Force. It kind of carried over to the Army.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Apple didn't have a litter theme - so we named her Page's Golden Apple Crisp  We all love apples and apple crisp...
**She actually LOVED apples too...it fit her well**

Nascar, of course, came with his name! Kristil's Summits Victri Lap - maybe it was a racing theme litter?? I love his name - and I love that he comes when you call him!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirt's name is "Sunnyglen's Lil' Hussy" and I have no idea how they came up with it, she came to me with that name and we didn't change it.

However it IS a bit embarrassing when calling for her and neighbors are outside. "Flirt......." and they all look. Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Kosmo was from the beer litter so we registered him as Marygold's Kosmo Golden Lager, which kind of matches his coloring. Jackson was the Christmas litter and is registered as Marygold's Jack Frost. I didn't want anythin to Christmasy (sure that's not a word) so I re-read the story of Jack Frost and never realized there was a dog in the story.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bender - Goldcker's Bending the rules - is from the 'rules' litter. 
Ticket's litter was anything that started with A and there wasn't as much room (the breeder wanted all the pups with 'a' names but didn't want to go there) so I went with 'Quanda's Admit One' 
Storee's litter was 'next' after her mom, which is tradition with the breeder. Goldcker's Next Chapter
So if Storee ever has kids they will have 'storee' in their names.

Lana


----------



## Carly Freake (Apr 1, 2010)

Bodhi came from Goldpaw Goldens "smile" litter. His registered name is "Goldpaw's Smile for the Camera" and he has certainly lived up to it. He is my camera ham!

Here are a few pictures to prove it! Whenever the camera is out, he is front and center! He loves to pose!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

_"Broadway's Call Me Tess",_ callname "Tess" of course. 

The theme was music, the kennelname is "Broadway Goldens", there was a musical called "Tess" a couple of years ago on Broadway with the song "Call Me Tess", we loved the name "Tess", so it was rather easy!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Logans litter did not have a theme just had to include the breeders name. Because we had just lost our two previous young goldens to cancer I felt we would not have been getting him if not for the loss of the other two, so I wanted to remember them. His registered name is: Honor's Fond & Loving Memories (Logan)

Lacey's litter was born on January 6, 2000 so they were the millennium theme. Her name is: Honor's New Millennium Girl (Lacey)


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracie's litter had a "road" theme and her breeder required their kennel name "Gazebo". So she is: *Gazebo's Golden Road to Your Heart*


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Annabel is named for the Edgar Allen Poe poem "Annabel Lee." Her registered name AJ's Maiden By The Sea comes from words of the poem.

There is absolutely no relation between Conner and his registered name Mud E Paws. I had his call name long before I decided I loved the registered name.

I decided I really liked the name Flip for a golden. I liked it because I was a gymnast in my younger years and I thought it descibed the type of dog I was hoping to get, so I did a description of that when I named him Sunfire's Flying Head Over Heels. My other idea was Sunfire's Gimme the Bird but since dogs tend to live up to their names I did not want a dog that would flip me off in the field.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Also, I decided years ago that if by any chance I ever end up with a Flat Coat bitch, I will go back to the Edgar Allan Poe idea. 

KennelName's Nevermore ("Raven")

(should I mention that I have an EAP action figure?)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My current dogs:

Amber Sunrise Rishi (call name Casey - he named himself when he called me to him - I thought don't you worry, Casey, I'm coming to get you). Rishi for seer or 'Ray of Light'. He is called Rishi when we are working with Reiki. Amber Sunrise as below.

Windrush Amber Sunrise's Zachane (Call name Faelan for Little wolf, Zachane for The Lord has Remembered, Amber Sunrise as below and Windrush for his kennel name). Faelan just suits him to a T - proud, beautiful and smart. He also frequently stands and almost poses as a wolf would.

Sunfire's Desert Towhee (Barb renamed her when she was returned but Sunfire for the Kennel name, Desert because she is a Tank daughter (Desert Storm) and Towhee because she is a Chickadee daughter - little bouncing bird). I call her Towhee because it truly fits  She is a hapy, chirpy, active little golden girl.

Past goldens:
Amber Sunrise King. King was a wondrous color that reminded of molten gold. His coat was long and shone like I imagined an amber sunrise would shine - sunset may have more a more descriptive name but to me, sunsets are endings not beginnings. King was his call name since until that time, all of my family's dogs were given nobility titles (before King they were all rescues). He was also called Munch and Abriam.

Amber Sunrise XPress (Rowdy, Quasar). Amber Sunrise as above. XPress because I wanted a fast and active dog. Rowdy because I got what a wanted LOL. Quasar as his secondary call name meaning Beam of Light - Quasar also worked Reiki with me and was a Reiki Master under 2 disciplines.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

We had a wildflower theme. Benny is Darrowby's Bugle Ben


----------



## pennyandrusty (Apr 25, 2010)

Sophie's litter was the 'party' theme. We went with Spiritlodge Autumnbreeze Party as she was born in the fall and we consided Autumn as one of her call names before we settled on Sophie.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie is Twin-Beau-D's Future Sadie. Even before knew her momma was pregnant we were calling her Future Sadie.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

There wasn't a theme for my girl's litter either, so I named her "Lady Starshine Rosebud of Jeleway." Lady is her callname. Lady - because she was feisty as a pup and reminded me of 'Lady and the Tramp.' She also looks very royal to me! Starshine - because she has lit up my life, Rosebud - because she is enthralled with basketballs, and Jeleway comes from letters in my name - just in case, after the economic climate picks up, that I wanted to follow in my grandparents footsteps and start breeding and showing. I love Golden Retrievers... they have saved my life more times then I can count and I would like to give back to the breed. Possibly donate some pups to CCI or something. I love the "Can't Hold His LICKER! and the Shiver Me Timbers" too! He he... lol!


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

Max's litter theme was towns or city begining with M in US and canada, hence Davern Manitoba, if we where aloud to choose it would have been Maximillion instead.

I'd like the choose my nexts dogs kennel name, and I been thinking about it already, ovioulsy it will depend on how I feel at the time, but have 2 good names in mind.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack's litter didn't have a theme. His name came from an unlikely and pretty ridiculous source. My husband loves South Park and (I think) in the movie someone says "F***, F***itty, F***, F***, F***." (Super classy, I know.) My husband jokingly started referring to Jack as "Jack Jackitty Jack Jack Jack." It just stuck. So his registered name is Scotts 24k Jack Jackitty Jack. The extra two "Jack"s would have put us over the character limit so we left it with just 3 "Jack"s. 

Most things turn into something to do with his silly name. We tell him "backitty back Jackitty Jack" all the time.


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

No theme, just that I put the kennels name in it. "Vincent" Breyridge Ring of Fire


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Jack's litter didn't have a theme. His name came from an unlikely and pretty ridiculous source. My husband loves South Park and (I think) in the movie someone says "F***, F***itty, F***, F***, F***." (Super classy, I know.) My husband jokingly started referring to Jack as "Jack Jackitty Jack Jack Jack." It just stuck. So his registered name is Scotts 24k Jack Jackitty Jack. The extra two "Jack"s would have put us over the character limit so we left it with just 3 "Jack"s.


I just laughed out loud.

Seriously, I can't believe what creativity exists among the people on this board! Your dogs have some great and unique names.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Nugget's is Oro De Rio which means River of gold in spanish


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

No theme for either of mine just the kennel/breeder name.

The movie Darby O'Gill and the Little People inspired his name - _Darby
Gold-Rush Darby's Pot-O-Gold_

The female charactor in a book I was reading inspired her name but I had a hard time with her registered name. Finally I used her parents name for her and it really describes her too. Daddy is Double Trouble and Mommy is Love Bug so _Kirby - Gold-Rush Kirby Loves Trouble_.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My girl's registered name is "Little Sadie Moonglow"--she was a breeder in a puppy mill in Oklahoma. When she came through the rescue, she had no name as the family members who were left to close down the kennel after the miller's death had no clue--they found her papers later. Needless to say, her fresh start in life was marked with a new name.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

I love the originality in names that I see in these posts...and of those in others' goldens as well. 

Our breeder only required the kennel name, and Honey was the 5th litter, so we needed to use an "E" name somewhere (5th letter of the alphabet).

I had come up with about 15 different call names associated with registered names...and my kids chose "Honey" as her call name from the list, after seeing her puppy photo from the breeder, which is my avatar.

So, in reference to my husband's optometry profession, she became:

Cressida Eye Love You Honey. 

It was not MY first name choice, but she is my Honey-girl, through-and-through, so I guess it fits after all. 

~Kim~


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee is Baylee Golden Butterfly Wings CDX, RN. It was only a month since my previous golden, Cassie, (Cassiopoeia Golden Star) had died. at 14.5 years old. I pictured Cassie sending Baylee to me on the wings of a thousand butterflies to ease the pain of her loss and I love the image of floating butterflies.

Beau is Mr. BeauJangles Dancin on A Wim. He is my rescue who came to me with many problems, including hip issues, and I so wanted to see him be able to dance around. He does dance now and he even managed to earn his CD and RN titles. He can't jump so can go no further but he is satisfied with that. He is a real gem with a happy go lucky personality.

Baxter is Promise's Purpose Driven Vision and his original call name was "Focus" I changed it to match the "B" theme I had going with the other dogs. Baxter was 10 months old when I got him and was named by his breeder. He is truly a joyful golden boy.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

In no real order

Dancer - her litter theme was the Kentucky Derby - her name is Splendid's Northern Dancer
Bon Bon - litter theme was kids games - Creeksidefrm's Candy Land

Gabriella - litter theme was Art - Splendid's Art Angel 

Juno - I got Juno as an adult - not sure what his theme was.
Piper - was bought out of the paper before I knew anything about buying dogs - no registered name but Piper really suits her


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

Hubby's a car guy - therefore, we are the owners of Gold Duster aka "Dusty". 

Our previous dog was Mopar aka "Mosie".......

and eventually I'll bribe him into another golden with a name that is some derivitive of Dodge Little Red Express (I was thinking Lexie), Plymouth Barracuda, or Jeep Wrangler.....but it has to sound female.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Baylee is Baylee Golden Butterfly Wings CDX, RN. It was only a month since my previous golden, Cassie, (Cassiopoeia Golden Star) had died. at 14.5 years old. I pictured Cassie sending Baylee to me on the wings of a thousand butterflies to ease the pain of her loss and I love the image of floating butterflies...


What a lovely thought.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I bought the first golden puppy. Paid for him, his puppy K and level 1 obed classes, shots, everything- so I named him without input from the boyf' (who wasn't jazzed about getting a puppy at the time). Sonny is Allsgolds Canadian Sunset (his father was Allsgolds Canadian Honour and his mother's call name was Beta as in 'star') so out of the two of those I thought that the sun is a star (for his dam) and Canadian (for his sire). I love the name. Boyf' hates it, and makes fun of reg'd names. Sonny also became my boyf's dog (according to him anyways), and ended up not being shown due to some unforseen complications. 

So the next puppy: The deal with the boyf' was I bought the first, you buy the second, and sure, if you pay for him you get to name him. So he did, lol! 'Steve'. His reg'd name is Carmegold Steve Enns. The boy'f thought it would be funny to just call him Steve, lol. It kinda suits him, but I hate it as a reg'd name....a deals a deal though.... As luck would have it, he got to name the dog that I'm going to be showing so ppl will actually see his reg'd name. Ah well, can't win 'em all.


----------



## lmwsport7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Our golden's registered name is Copper Lee Moment in the Sun. We tried to find something that was reflective of our love for baseball, music, and the sun and also had a hint of "golden" to it. This is from John Fogerty's "Centerfield" - "Hit the ball and touch 'em all, a moment in the sun." 

Her call name is Rylee - spelled that way to reflect her breeder (plus it's different!). We also like to say that it's a combination of 2 of our favorite baseball players - RYan Howard and Chase UtLEY.

My first golden Carlee (at the bridge) was registered Copper Lee Sixteenth Wish because she was my 16th birthday present (I wrote a short story for school that touched my parents so much that they made it a reality). Carlee was short for Car-LESS, because I got a puppy instead of the traditional car for my 16th birthday.


----------

